# Snug as two bugs in a rug :)



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 6, 2011)

So the weather has took a nasty turn here. We've had ice cold winds, rain and even a bit of snow in the air!

Poor Jimbo spent the night out last night so today he came in and then refused to leave his stable so he's in for the night with a fleece and stable rug on.
Berry on the other hand hurt her leg the other day so got a few hours out today and tomorrow gets a whole day out again. She has a nice warm fleece on.

Thought I'd share these photos of two happy snuggly ponies  




Forgot to add Berrys!


----------



## ascott (Oct 6, 2011)

They do look quite snug in their stables


----------



## laramie (Oct 6, 2011)

Your ponies are beautiful! Thank you for sharing the pics!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice Steph!


----------

